# 3.750 liters MIXED TANK (approximately 950 gallons)



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

Video made by Jun, an User of my Italian Piranha's FoRuM (www.piranhatribe.it)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aW1jfOblNYY...player_embedded






enjoy


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

incredible setup, it's huge! nice plump pygos in there, they are large but that tank makes them look small in the vid.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

very nice.
whats the dimension of the tank?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a hell of a nice tank!!


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

that one sick ass tank


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

two of those pirayas (bigger ones) come right from here









IMO, after Pascal's tank (bluebird) it's the second best private piranhas tank








Tommy


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Cool, they look like the ones we see in the zoos.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

that is a nice tank !


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

crazy tank and fat ass P's, nicely scaped too :nod:


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Any place we can see "behind the scenes" like a build thread or pics of the filtration?

Thats one impressive tank...


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

It's made in the wall and the only glass ist's the frontal one...filtration it's easier then you think... are just 2 eheim professional III Electronic 2078 (1.850 l/h) and 1 Fluvial FX 1.500 (3.500 l/h) and that's all 

Those Plants make the difference and keep perfect parameters...








Tommy


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Are you sure thats not 950 litres and not gallons?
Unless its deeper then I can tell in the vid.
Awesome either way!


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

tank it's 300cm X 125cm X 100 = 3.750 liters...around 3.300 effective liters








Tommy


----------

